# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Boy Has This Forum Picked Up!

## RedSox2013

Wow, I took a rather long leave here to come back and find that things are on fire.  You guys are doing a great job!

----------


## Mjolinor

OMG he's back, quick lads, back in the cupboard.  :Smile:

----------

